# Need picture help



## mick (Mar 23, 2010)

I've been making new pictures for my website and need some advice. I've built a new light box and have runn into a problem. My pictures are pretty good, they just don't show the true shine of my finish. The photos look to me as if the pens have a matte finish when view in person they are a very high gloss. 
I've got three lights, one on each side and one above the tent. Do I need a light source from the front....or use my flash to show the glossiness?


Here's 2 different pics the first was with my old photo arrangement and the second with the new one. I've not sure what you see on your monitor but to me there's a definite difference.


----------



## Steve Busey (Mar 23, 2010)

Mick, your overall lighting seems to wash out - no highlight/shadow effect. Try making one light stronger (closer?) than the others as a key light, use the other lights for shadow fill, or try one less light. Also, maybe experiment with a darker background. See if you don't get more highlight that way - example:


----------



## glycerine (Mar 23, 2010)

I use my camera's flash, but I still use a diffuser on it.  This extra light from the front does help show off the gloss in my opinion.


----------



## gketell (Mar 23, 2010)

You need at least three lights: one on each side through the tent for even lighting and then one smaller one from in front NOT through the tent.  The role of this light is to provide the reflection.  Move it about once everything else is in place until the reflection is where you want it then shoot.  A picture of this setup can be seen here: http://www.penturners.org/forum/showpost.php?p=835517&postcount=4

Alternatively, if you don't have the third light, you can add a strip of black paper inside the tent on one side.  That sharp-edged lack of light will cause a "negative reflection".  This is often used for photographing silver.  You can vary the shape of the strip to vary the shape of the reflection.  

GK


----------



## Rob73 (Mar 23, 2010)

Try shutting the top light off, move the right side light closer to box.  That's how I get my gloss line.   I used to use a top light but found it had a tendency to cause a lot of blow outs.  Might want to reset the white balance as well.


----------



## stolicky (Mar 23, 2010)

I only use two lights - one on each side.  I then use my flash with a diffuser.

I do think having a third light on the top is good though.  My setup seems to be a bit dark.


----------

